# Royal Oak Mi - 2017 CHEVY 3500HD



## fiascoinc (Sep 17, 2011)

2017 silverado 3500 hd lt 17,500 miles, 6.0 ,2 door, my link radio,8 foot snow dogg comm grade plow only used as personal truck for my drive way $39000.00 like new Troy michigan 248 755 0893


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fiascoinc said:


> 2017 silverado 3500 hd lt 17,500 miles, 6.0 ,2 door, my link radio,8 foot snow dogg comm grade plow only used as personal truck for my drive way $39000.00 like new Troy michigan 248 755 0893
> View attachment 187219
> View attachment 187218


That's a sweet truck, to bad our dollar sucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just saw that truck in our paper. I can't buy it here. 
https://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/comments/index.cfm?articleID=42600


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you interested in selling the truck without the plow, wiring, etc.? If so what would you be asking?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

stick to one account...I'm deactivating the other one


----------



## fiascoinc (Sep 17, 2011)

lawns4life said:


> Are you interested in selling the truck without the plow, wiring, etc.? If so what would you be asking?


$3600.00


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

fiascoinc said:


> $3600.00


You might consider adding an extra zero.


----------



## fiascoinc (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks $36000.00


----------



## fiascoinc (Sep 17, 2011)

....


----------



## fiascoinc (Sep 17, 2011)

..


----------

